# HELP - Pit Boss 4-1 Electric Smoker Not Getting Above 150



## mchorey (Nov 28, 2019)

My Thanksgiving is in danger!!! My Pit Boss 4-1 electric smoker is not getting above 150 degrees. 

I have a 19lb turkey, the smoker can do up to 20lbs. The temp outside is in the low 40s. The vents are also open and the temp is turned all the way to high. I also have the prob in the breast. I don't know what is going on. I did a practice of a smaller turkey a few weeks ago and it got up to 250 and stayed there for 4 hours until it was done... I'm running out of time to get this thing ready for dinner.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have something that could safely be used as a blanket? If so might consider wrapping that around the cooker to hold in heat. Other than that if you can't get it up to temp go to the oven with it. maybe someone else with Pit Boss experience will chime in.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 28, 2019)

I know not about the Pit Boss.

If time's running out you can finish in the oven or your grill.


----------



## Tony chicago (Nov 28, 2019)

mchorey said:


> My Thanksgiving is in danger!!! My Pit Boss 4-1 electric smoker is not getting above 150 degrees.
> 
> I have a 19lb turkey, the smoker can do up to 20lbs. The temp outside is in the low 40s. The vents are also open and the temp is turned all the way to high. I also have the prob in the breast. I don't know what is going on. I did a practice of a smaller turkey a few weeks ago and it got up to 250 and stayed there for 4 hours until it was done... I'm running out of time to get this thing ready for dinner.


I have heard of using some charcoal in the smoke box area to add heat but not sure how safe that is.  Seems like the control has failed or is having trouble gettung enough heat with the large turkey. if you have room use the indoor oven.  Hopefully the electric has caught up bh now and is fine


----------



## mchorey (Nov 28, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Welcome to the forum. Do you have something that could safely be used as a blanket? If so might consider wrapping that around the cooker to hold in heat. Other than that if you can't get it up to temp go to the oven with it. maybe someone else with Pit Boss experience will chime in.


 
Thank you - I got the temp up to 200-225. I'm going to leave it in the smoker until 1 or 2 pm and them move it to the oven to finish it off.  Should still have a lot of good flavor. I'll have to look into a grill / smoker blanket. 

Thank you - Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mchorey (Nov 28, 2019)

normanaj said:


> I know not about the Pit Boss.
> 
> If time's running out you can finish in the oven or your grill.



Thank you! I got the temp up to just over 200. I'm going to smoke for a few more hours here then shift over to the oven to finish it off. Should still have the good flavor. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mchorey (Nov 28, 2019)

Tony chicago said:


> I have heard of using some charcoal in the smoke box area to add heat but not sure how safe that is.  Seems like the control has failed or is having trouble gettung enough heat with the large turkey. if you have room use the indoor oven.  Hopefully the electric has caught up bh now and is fine



Thank you! I was able to get the temp up to around 225. I'm going to keep going and then shift over to the over to finish it off. Should still get the good smoker flavors. I think that the larger turkey is messing with the air flow or something. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 28, 2019)

Dang. I hope you get it cranking.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 28, 2019)

19lb turkey in a 20lb max smoker. Cold temps outside.

Your issue is thermal mass. You're able to get the smoker to higher temps as the bird cooks because your thermal mass (turkey) is warming as well. 

You had less issues with a smaller bird because of the smaller load of thermal mass you were trying to get up to temp.

Insulating the unit will help to protect it from the outside temps which will help you get your unit and therefore your cook to perform better.

Hope that helps :-)


----------

